# 1-10-05--85 reds--awesome day



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

the weather was perfect today, 70 degrees and sunny with calm winds so we took the kayaks out after the reds. from about 1 til 430 we managed 85 reds between three of us all on gulps and redfish magic spinnerbaits. it was definitely a day to remember. about 3/4 of them were lower slot 18-22" fish with the rest being nice fat 26" range. it was double and triple hookups all afternoon. pretty surprising for january.

well, here's the pics..

doubles









mark fightin one









one of the 26 inchers









a nice one









goin home....









we're going to have our work cut out for us in '06 to top today


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

just realized i put 05 instead of 06 in the subject, my bad


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Awesome report!!! I have a friend that just moved down to Wilmington, NC. I need to get down there to do some fishing. How is the fishing in the Wilmington area in Feb/March?


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Absolutely awesome report!

I used to go with some friends near Fig. 8 Island a few years ago in the summer & fall. Hellacious fun on light spinning gear. Had some great days but nothing like you guys did. Congratulations!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

fishingrod said:


> Awesome report!!! I have a friend that just moved down to Wilmington, NC. I need to get down there to do some fishing. How is the fishing in the Wilmington area in Feb/March?


the reds are around all winter, all it takes is some warm stretches of weather like we've had and some luck finding the schools. give me a holler if you're ever down.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

that's awesome uncdub!! Pictures equal million words... thanks for the report, can't wait till spring.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

85 reds! Man, don't make me drive down there.

Congrats. You guys are fishing machines!

George


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Skipping classes already? It's the first week!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

george, i still owe ya one for that measuring tape. you're welcome down anytime.

sadly, classes start tomorrow .

but..............i get the feeling i might skip on thursday, the forecast: 70 degrees, 5 kt winds. i can read a stinkin syllabus on my own .


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Great day! I'm jealous of you guys!

That must have been a fantastic ride.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I agree with HighCap!

What a day! Nice pics too!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Great pics and post bud,,, yall are making me want to plop my fat arse in the yak and do some fishn. If ya keep that mess up I might have to give it a try.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

What a great day on the water, always best to share it with friends. I'm sure you guys will be recanting that story for years to come with various degrees of accuracy and embelishment.   

What are your water temps down there that allow you to catch those guys this of year ??


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

You guys need to organize a yak tourney down there!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

thanks guys, i still cant believe we got that lucky. i probly wont catch crap for the rest of the year now .

water temps this time of year inshore usually range between upper 40's to low 50's. in that skinny water it can vary a lot with the tides on a warm day (so it also cools down fast when it's cold). i'm guessing it was low 50's yesterday, those fish were definitely aggressive. i couldnt believe it when i tossed a spinnerbait and hooked up immediately. a lot of our hits were as soon as the lure hit the water.

cory, one of the kayak shops down here runs a tourney through the summer months but the turn out seems to be pretty low. maybe this year it will grow a bit.


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

that is totally sick man. We dont even get those numbers in the #1 place for redfish. Indian river and indian river lagoon.

Just plain sick

Chris


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish......*

Great pics!!!!!


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I THINK I NEED A NAPKIN!!
What is a 'redfish magic spinner bait'? A picture would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=59508&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

they're tough to beat for $2.99. those 3x tails are extremely durable, i've never had a fish tear one apart.


----------



## riomar (May 15, 2005)

Thats good fishing.. Redfish Magic are my favorite flats redfish bait.. What kind of Gulp were you using.. Shrimp ?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

dub, you should change your name to RedKilla...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*uncdub13*

those are great pics and awesome results. I don't make it down there often enough apparently. I'm usually down that way with my family in mid Summer but am thinking long and hard about a Spring time trip. Are you familiar with the waters near Southport?? 

FB


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

riomar, yeah i was throwin the shrimp on a 1/8 oz jig.

fb, i usually fish on this side of the river but i've fished some around southport/oak island too. i used to work at the skydive dropzone over there by the brunswick airport and i'd go mess around after work but never really got to know the waters too well. always hear about nice flounder coming from that area.

oh and seasalt, if i changed it to that do i have to start keeping them?


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

*Did ya ever...*

jump, Ryan? Of course you did, you couldn't have resisted.

George


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

it's awesome


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Nice flounder there...*

yes, you're right about that. I was trying to upload some flounder pics from this past summer there but the pic was too large for the limit on P&S...oh well...


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

uncdub13 said:


> it's awesome


I've done 3.9K. S/L, Tandem, AFF Instructor for 10 years. 

Sorry, way OT.

George


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

george you got PM


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Here are the SouthPort Flounder Pics*

Just a few pics of this Summer near SouthPort with some flounder and a nice speck. The big flounder and the speck were caught by LittleFish... 

http://photobucket.com/albums/f291/Fishbreathe/Oak Island/


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nice. what did the big flounder and trout weigh? that trout couldnt be far from citation compared to that flattie.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

nice job on those flatties (can't forget that gator either)... i can't wait until spring!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*The flounder*

weighed in at 5lb. 11oz. When he hooked it, I thought he was hung up on something but when he started to gain ground on it and brought the fish near the boat I had a cow! He saw my reaction and broke out in a great big grin! LittleFish was puffing like a peacock.  

We used finger mullet that we caught with a throw net and he put them in the live well. 

His speck weighed in at 3lb. 13oz. Just missed another citation. Actually, it may have been citation size when caught but I didn't ice it real well. Either way, LittleFish outfished Dad and Dad was real proud. 

He can't wait to go after some big red drum this Spring. He is PSYCHED!!!  

FB


----------

